# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کمک برای انتخاب واحد ترم دوم زیست شناسی عمومی

## the END

سلام
از میان دوستان کسی هست که بتونه واسه انتخاب واحد ترم دو یکی از دوستان کمک کنه؟

----------


## soghrat

یعنی غیرحضوری؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یعنی غیرحضوری؟

----------


## the END

> یعنی غیرحضوری؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> یعنی غیرحضوری؟


 نه  حضوری

----------


## soghrat

ازچه نظر؟بپرس قشنگ بگم

----------


## the END

میخواد بدونه ه درس هایی رو برداره

----------


## mahsa92

چارت رو از سايت دانلود كنه خودشون گفتن چي برداره

----------

